# Bambino Plus New Water Filter Blocked



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

Not sure if I'm doing something wrong, I got a Bambino Plus back in December and thought it was overdue a water filter change. So I ordered this off Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07B2WRNZD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. It looks genuine to me.

I put the new filter in and the machine basically refused to work, it's as if the water supply is blocked. Put the old filter back in and the machine was fine. Amazon sent me a replacement and it has the same problem. It isn't rocket science to fit these is it? Soak it for 5 minutes - the first one I just let it soak in the tank, the second one I religiously followed the instructions and soaked it in a separate jug, though I fail to see what difference that would make. Then pop it in the housing, put that in the tank, put the tank back on the machine. That's it surely?

I did try poking the valve underneath the tank over the sink, with the 'old' working filter a slow but constant stream comes out. With the new filters, it just stops after a couple of seconds.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

facboy said:


> Not sure if I'm doing something wrong, I got a Bambino Plus back in December and thought it was overdue a water filter change. So I ordered this off Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07B2WRNZD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. It looks genuine to me.
> 
> I put the new filter in and the machine basically refused to work, it's as if the water supply is blocked. Put the old filter back in and the machine was fine. Amazon sent me a replacement and it has the same problem. It isn't rocket science to fit these is it? Soak it for 5 minutes - the first one I just let it soak in the tank, the second one I religiously followed the instructions and soaked it in a separate jug, though I fail to see what difference that would make. Then pop it in the housing, put that in the tank, put the tank back on the machine. That's it surely?
> 
> I did try poking the valve underneath the tank over the sink, with the 'old' working filter a slow but constant stream comes out. With the new filters, it just stops after a couple of seconds.


 Air-lock?

Mine had this, I shook it around in a sink of water which seemed to work. 
This is what you do for other filter


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

That was it, I feel a bit silly now! The instructions could be a bit more precise, the picture just tells you to soak it upright for 5 minutes...perhaps they haven't been updated since an older design, that would work for a Brita filter where the water flows from the top to the bottom, but on these Sage ones it seems the water intake and outlet are both on the bottom, so you have to turn it upside down for it to be really effective.

Thanks again!


----------

